# Corks



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Can synthetic corks be reused? I have a ton of them that were given to me along with the natural ones. I am using the natural corks for a project. I hate to throw the others away & not sure if they can be recycled.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

If they have a hole thru them from being used, wouldn't they leak or at least allow enough oxygen in to ruin your wine? I think this falls under the pound safe and penny foolish test.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

As long as they havent been drilled completely threw with a corkscrew they should be OK. You might want to sanitize them by soaking in a little bleach water solution. Dont ask me how I know, but synthetic corks will melt if you try to sanitize with boiling water. 

Anyway as Vance said, why bother. New corks are cheap enough.


----------

